# Your sand Bottoms



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

I was just wonndering how sand would go in a piranha tank cause i have seen pics and it looks soooo sweat!







Also could some of you give me some pics if you can, thanx!


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

sand i heard it could clog the gill membranes and vacuuming is a pain!!


----------

